# Camp Chef Customer Service is a nothing short of amazing.



## forktender (Jun 22, 2020)

Long story short is my 2 yr old C.C. ZG grill has been flaming out on every smoke for over two months now.
The other day the whole controller screen went blank and lost power, yes I checked all the connections behind the controller the fuse and electrical outlet for power. The fuse looked fine but I replaced it any ways with a new 4 amp fast burn fuse and still no power.
Fast-forward  to yesterday it's still not working, so I called Camp Chef. The wait time was almost 40 minutes because they are still dealing with this pandemic crap much like everyone else. Anyhow, I had a few things to do inside this morning, so I decided to stay on the line until I got in touch with their customer service rep, Julie I believe is her name. She was really chill to talk with and after explaining too her what has been going on with my grill she says "well it looks like you need a new controller and a new temp sensor". Then she says she is sorry but they are out of stock right now but they expect them to be in sometime next week.  Which is understandable seeing that so many people are home from work right now using their grills more than normal so it makes sense too me that they are seeing more problems right now and how they are out of stock because of how wonky the supply chain has been lately.

Anyhow, Julie took my address and said that as soon as she gets them in she will be sending me a new controller and the in the grill temp sensor on their dime, now that is how you keep a happy and loyal fan/customer base. ( I sure wish every company was this great to deal with).

Camp Chef, the very  few times that I have to deal with them has gone out of their way to take care of me and get me up and running ASAP.

After hearing of so many horror stories with other company's customer service proves to me why I went with Camp Chef once again.
So if you're in the market for a pellet grill, freestanding camp stove, portable oven or flat top grill. You should really consider buying from Camp Chef their service has been nothing short of stellar........way to go Camp Chef another happy customer.

Thanks for reading.
Dan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 22, 2020)

I haven't had any problems with my products thus far. I have had a camp chef smoke vault 24 for about 4-5 years and added the flat top grill to the arsenal last year. Glad to know if I ever have a problem they have my back. Great post!


----------



## QueBeard (Jun 22, 2020)

Good stuff! I love my vault 18!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow, well that's good to hear.
I'm very pleased to hear you had a great experience.

Unfortunately I had just the opposite a year or two back, way too long on hold and hung up.
No replacement parts In-Stock online except racks/accessories.
I really like my CCSV24, but if I need a part I'm going to have to buy a whole new unit.


----------



## forktender (Jun 23, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Wow, well that's good to hear.
> I'm very pleased to hear you had a great experience.
> 
> Unfortunately I had just the opposite a year or two back, way too long on hold and hung up.
> ...





Did you start the conversation by stating that you are a card-carrying member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke otherwise known as the OTBS? If not that could've been the problem. LOL

Honestly, that sucks you are the first person that I have heard about that had a bad C.S.  deal with Camp Chef.

I'll be honest I was expecting problems because when we moved we lost a box full of receipts, so I didn't have proof of when I purchased my grill.  The Lady that helped me asked me when I bought it and I remembered that it was right before the 4th of July 2 yrs ago and that was all she needed from me......pretty cool of her really!!!


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 23, 2020)

My experience with CampChef has also been outstanding.
The controller on my new pellet burner glitched when new and they had a new controller in my hands straight away, no charge, no shipping, no questions no hassles.


----------

